
Guillory, who says he was ousted as Cruise co-founder, files counter-complaint - gatsby
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/14/jeremy-guillory-who-says-he-was-ousted-as-cruise-cofounder-files-counter-complaint-detailing-why/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11501470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11501470)
(except for the ones that only make sense here).

------
a_small_island
Here is the counter complaint, from the TC article:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6iN8SvXQGKYblBna1MwRHBseFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6iN8SvXQGKYblBna1MwRHBseFU/view)

~~~
gogopuppygogo
Thank you! That shed a lot of light into why he feels entitled to part of the
company. This is a risk any technical founder faces if they assign their IP to
a company and then agree to a vesting schedule to earn their equity in the
business. If that's what happened I don't think he has much legal ground to
stand on but I'm sure the lawyers involved will want to argue otherwise, after
all I bet they stand to earn 30-50% of whatever is decided as a contingency
fee.

Partnerships. They are the ship you launch that you expect to sink.

------
flashm
'Remains to be scene'

Who proofreads this rag?

